# Valves In Beans



## remdex (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi lovely people,

Can you help?

I am looking to sell beans through our coffee house and we will sell them fresh from the bag we have open at the time thats in use in the store. For this set up do I need a coffee bag with a valve or not?

Any advice and\or guidance much appreciated.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Where do the big bags come from?

Not really is the answer, it's more a personal preference. I've had coffee form a few suppliers recently in bags that just roll up and have no valve and as long as I use it up within a few weeks it doesn't deteriorate any more quickly than coffee in a resealable bag with a one way valve.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

The valves are for de-gassing. After beans have been roasted, they continue to give off gases for several days that can adversely affect the beans. The idea of the valves is that they let these gases out without letting any oxygen in (equally bad for the beans for different reasons). I guess the short answer is that if the beans were roasted very recently i.e within a week or so, they definitely need to be in a bag with a valve. If they are older, it should really matter so much.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Shouldn't really matter so much!


----------

